
Tone Vays: Whatever Governments Call Crypto, It's About Dismissing Paper Money - critdem
https://forklog.media/tone-vays-whatever-governments-call-their-digital-currencies-its-all-about-getting-rid-of-paper-money/
======
willvarfar
Is this really blogvertisment to get people to buy bitcoin instead of gold?
After the second mention of bitcoin, I had to stop reading and go try and work
out what that website's agenda really was.

